# 16 year old desperately needs a home..



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

And I'm sorry, it is not a golden but a lab. Her mom lost her job some months ago and is looking (I'm trying to help her with that) and turned her over to a lab rescue. Now the lab rescue is saying they will euthanize her even though they told her originally it would never come to that. Friends and I have coughed up some money to board the dog but it is temporary. She is not doing well mentally in that situation.

No lies her; she is going to be hard to place so please spread this on your facebooks.

1. Seperation anxiety...this is old behavior resurfaced in her foster home
2. Best to be by herself.... has possessiveness of owner issues
3. Not good with cats....didn't even get that far with the details. 

Her name is Rosie, she is in very good health and high energy and right now is in Petaluma, CA in a boarding situation.

The rescue is still involved and people should call them if interested, they are GGLRR and the Rescue Rep is Judy Taylor @ 707-480-8469. 

thank you, Kimberly


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

On i do hope you find her a home i am in England so i can't help but that poor dog at 16 and needing a home i pray that some one can help


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I might have someone if we could get transport, I will check.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Did Rosie get a home?
I can't take her since she needs to be alone, but I could help with some money from my Copper's fund.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you to above. I got her name wrong, it is Goldie. Right now she is safe..the rescue and private donations are paying for her stay at Canine Companions in Petaluma. I'm working with her mom trying to find a job for her...best case scenario is she can get work and get her back. The rescue says she will not be put down and I'm trying to get information on a donated fund for her so she can continue to stay at Canine companions. They are letting her hang in the office and giving her lots of special love and attention. She is stressed out and just cannot go from home to home...

I'll let you all know as soon as it is arranged...I want any money to go to HER, not the general fund although they do good work for all of the dogs there. K


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Owner has picked up Goldie and taken her to go live in her van again. I feel like such a failure. We networked and produced fliers...went door to door and the dog just mentally went downhill further in the kennel situation. Kennel said the dog was mentally and physically a mess when they took her in. She left still being 10 lbs underweight and being aggressive toward other dogs. I had a very hard conversation with the owner trying to get her to consider all possibilities and it resulted in her pulling the dog a week before she needed too. Now there is no chance of finding her a home.

Why oh why did this one have to be one of those impossible situations? The dog could not be alone, with other animals and is old. I even had her as a shoe in for a job at a university...she put in too high of a salary and did not resubmit the application. I don't know, if I were homeless, living in a van I would take whatever I could, not blow it off. So I'm a bit pissed about that too.

I can only wish her and Goldie the best of luck and hope the dog doesn't just starve to death from refusing to eat because she is so stressed living in a freak'in van with an owner too selfish to give her the gift of death. (just venting, thanks). K


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is so sad. Thank you so much for all you did to help her. I have been in the same situation a couple of times and it's very frustrating. There is a big trust issue with the Homeless and it can be difficult working with them. One of my vets will alter and vaccinate the pets of those living in cars. In the past I have donated food and bedding, but honestly is was so depressing and upsetting that I have mostly stopped.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Well she is livingin a friend's condo and will put the dog in the van when she has to leave it alone!  AND, because she use to make a lot of money she now feels the job I had for her (mid 60s) is 'beneath' her. So no, she is not homeless in the sense of drug abuse or anything, but in the sense that she is highly educated, unemployeed because of the economy (so getting unemployment), and 'holding out' for a job that will pay as much as her last one...yet its been 6 months and she has lost everything!

I've learned my lesson. My friend with the job understands but still; I don't ask for favors and will not be asking again. So sorry the job that comes with health insurance, benefits, retirement and oh, a SALARY is beneath you to the extent you need to torment your old dog a bit further~! Sorry, I have NO WHERE to vent and am just getting madder thinking about it. Ugh!

Can't wait to get home and run my two girls...rain or not, we are going to go have some muddy, ball throwing fun! Thanks for listening..


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:kiss: Have fun with your girls !!!


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Angelina said:


> Well she is livingin a friend's condo and will put the dog in the van when she has to leave it alone! AND, because she use to make a lot of money she now feels the job I had for her (mid 60s) is 'beneath' her. So no, she is not homeless in the sense of drug abuse or anything, but in the sense that she is highly educated, unemployeed because of the economy (so getting unemployment), and 'holding out' for a job that will pay as much as her last one...yet its been 6 months and she has lost everything!
> 
> I've learned my lesson. My friend with the job understands but still; I don't ask for favors and will not be asking again. So sorry the job that comes with health insurance, benefits, retirement and oh, a SALARY is beneath you to the extent you need to torment your old dog a bit further~! Sorry, I have NO WHERE to vent and am just getting madder thinking about it. Ugh!
> 
> Can't wait to get home and run my two girls...rain or not, we are going to go have some muddy, ball throwing fun! Thanks for listening..


You are a gem. Bless you for trying so hard to improve the situation for both!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You tried, more than most would do, and not your fault she wouldn't take help offered.

Have fun with your girls Angelina, and try to put this out of your mind, maybe get muddy along with the pups!


----------

